# CBD oil for Anxiety?



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience using CBD for anxiety? In the nearly 2 years we've had Chandler we have had over a dozen experiences with loose dogs. Mostly smaller dogs who had bigger barks than bites (save for the Shi Tzu who bit Chan's face and tore off my fiance's thumbnail). In addition to that we have a lot of neighbors who allow their dogs to rush the fence and bark like crazy...in some cases it is an efence and we aren't sure if the dog is loose or what.

We have been working on focus and engagement but our town is so small and so many people have dogs that in the spring and summer it can really be a challenge. Everywhere you turn a dog is nearby it seems. So after all this time, Chandler is on full alert whenever we take a walk. His hair is up and he is tense like he expects a dog to come at him at anytime...which I can't blame him for. 

Ok, so I was trying to find other ways of helping him. I thought if I could get him to relax a little it would be easier to work on the issue while we are out and about. 

I started doing some reading on CBD oil after seeing it mentioned here and hearing about it from a friend who is very active in MJ legalization. It seemed to me in my reading that any side effects were pretty mild and people were having huge improvements in their dogs' health and behavior. 

So I bought a tincture and I gave him some last night based in the dosage of 1mg for every 10lbs. That seemed to be the standard from what I read.

I gave half of that about an hour before our walk and then the other half about 20 minutes before after I observed him. 

Results:

He had a lot of energy. It might be that he had been cooped up the past few days but he had A LOT of energy. We didn't really see any dogs so I can't speak to that. I guess I expected a more sedate pooch?

One neat thing...Chandler is a bit older and not as athletic as some of the younger dogs in his training group but last night we passed a 4ft high retaining wall and he jumped on it from a sitting position. He has never done anything like that before.

So what are everyone's thoughts? Too much? Not enough? Do I need to give it more time to kick in? Should I not mix it in with his food? Does it need time to build in his system?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

In what form are you giving it? 

I use the wax/oil on their gumline. I have seen great results, but they aren't going to walk around looking doped up, slow down or drunk...

Mostly it helps them feel better when they're in pain so that they act more themselves, or inhibits anxiety to create a more balanced looking dog.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

DJEtzel said:


> In what form are you giving it?
> 
> I use the wax/oil on their gumline. I have seen great results, but they aren't going to walk around looking doped up, slow down or drunk...
> 
> Mostly it helps them feel better when they're in pain so that they act more themselves, or inhibits anxiety to create a more balanced looking dog.



It's an oil that mixed with a bit of wet food since I didn't think he would take to it. Do you think it would work better taken independently of food?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've seen dog formulations of it for sale in natural pet supply stores in CO, and the owner of that store had good experiences. 

I've looked for research in dogs and talked to my vet ophthalmologist about it when my blind dog was first diagnosed with glaucoma (before we had his eyes removed), but her concern was the lack of dosing and toxicology info on it _in dogs_ -- she just didn't know how to dose it effectively, or know how to predict whether it might interact with other meds. You might ask your vet to call the vet school in Fort Collins, CO to see if they've done any work on dosing and effectiveness--my guess is that someone there is working on it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't you walk him somewhere else outside town (drive)? He may also feed of your anxiety. Just a look from you is enough to know that something is up.


----------



## Mark Andriy (Apr 19, 2019)

If you are suffer in aniety then you should have to use CBD oil. It is best for anxiety removal. I was also suffer from anxiety from many years but after the usage of CBD oil now i am feel comfortable. Hope so, this is the answer of your question.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Colorado State University (CSU) is doing studies on the effects of CBD on horses and dogs too, I believe.

From horse owners who've used it, it seems it takes up to 3 weeks for the effects to kick in. Some are using it for

pain in older or injured horses. Results seem to be mixed.

I've wondered about the efficacy of using it in dogs for anxiety, where the dog really isn't learning self-control or

how to handle their emotional reactions to situations. Similar to using sedatives in animals for a one time procedure,

it doesn't teach the animal how to handle the procedure, it just masks the pain or fear.


----------



## Phantoms (Aug 27, 2020)

To this day, there is no treatment or medicine which can completely treat cancer, which is very common in pets and, in many cases, can prove fatal. So usually, all cancer treatments focus on slowing the growth of a tumor while reducing pain and other symptoms. The most commonly available treatment for cancer and tumors in pets is chemotherapy, which has a wide variety of side effects, including vomiting, diarrhea, loss of appetite, tiredness, fatigue, and lethargy Petly CBD Reviews: Actually Works or Just FAKE? [NEW] . Numerous researches show that cannabinoids may offer help in reducing size of tumors and slow the growth and spread of cancer. For example, a research study at the BID Medical Center in Boston has shown CBD may help in inhibiting the cancer cell, causing breast cancer. Research suggests CBD enhances traditional chemotherapy’s effect by protecting healthy cells and simultaneously increasing the rate by which cancer cells absorb chemotherapy agents.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The wonderful thing about small towns is the close proximity to local, county, state and national parks. I have 6 fantastic areas for exercise within 20 minutes of my house. I almost never walk my dog in my neighborhood. Too many idiots.








!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

IMHE CBD is awesome in alleviating anxiety in dogs (though I admit it has been a limited number of cases I have personally witnessed). What it can't and won't do is replace good old exercise! OP you admit that your dog was cooped up for a few days prior to your outing using CBD. That is unlikely to ever work, because it has nothing to do with anxiety.

Get your dig out for some serious running!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I don’t think there is any evidence based efficacy of CBD oil other than the exception of “Charlotte’s Web” for seizures and that is iffy. Mostly placebo/snake oil in my opinion. I went into a convenience store the other day and they had CBD buds on the counter. Very expensive and no psychoactive effects. Opioids work because they are psycho active. Psychoactive mushrooms can have a therapeutic effect because they cross the blood brain barrier and alter consciousness. I doubt CBD has little therapeutic effect other than placebo. Kind of like drinking near beer.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Chip, my friend's dog was noticeably anxious around anyone outside his little home bubble. And even at home showed signs of anxiety frequently. Tail slightly tucked, avoidance, etc.

That dog, after just a couple days on CBD oil, was a completely different dog! He actually smiled a lot, played with other dogs, and greeted people he wasn't familiar with - all completely out of character as to how he lived his life previously!

It works, for anxiety. Nothing works for an under exercised dog though!!!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The evidence for CBD and arthritis is getting better -- here's an evidence-based vet's review of the current literature:


More Good News on CBD and Canine Arthritis |


----------



## AveryMolly (Feb 1, 2021)

In fact, this is a really working way. I've heard a lot about CBD, but in sovnonom I use kratom, which is purchased on the site https://kratommystic.com. In the right dosage, it can serve as a sedative or a good energy drink. I used it on a dog only once and it didn't cause any negative effects. Also, if you want your dog not to be afraid of other dogs, then it needs proper training. My dog had a similar problem - Rex was afraid of absolutely all dogs, even those who are smaller than him. I looked at several guides on YouTube about how to get rid of this and in 2 weeks of intensive walks and training, we were able to overcome this problem. I hope you will also succeed, good luck!


----------



## FrankUnderwoodd (20 d ago)

You should consult the vet about whether your dog needs CBD oil.


----------

